# Rockler Dovetail Jig



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, Rockler managed to seperate me from some more money. Came up with their Dovetail jig, dust collector and free shipping for $119 pushed me over the edge. Been wanting one for a long time. :dance3:
Took me about 3 hours to figure out how to set the thing up, I've never done dovetails before. Results were pretty decent though considering I was testing it on BC plywood so we had some tearout. Most of the time was spent trying to decode the instructions. They managed to cram about two paragraphs of useful information into 8 pages. It covered the background with so much detail the foreground went underground. 
Also spent about an hour fussing with their "highly touted 8mm shank bits with adapter bushing". The first time I put it together the bushing dropped to the bottom of the collett and jammed it. :fie:Took about half an hour of judicious tapping with a small hammer and VERY dull chisel to free it.  All this acompanied by some colorful rhetoric about Mr Rocklers family tree and lineage in general. I dug a 14 degree dovetail bit out of one of my starter kits. Also had some close encounters with Harry's "bloody brass bushings". Had to tighten the thing up after every joint. Think I'll stick with the steel ones that came with the router. At least until I can figure something else out. I like the idea of one piece bushings but do you need a centering pin for each? 
Other than that I am happy with it, at least until I feel flush enough to spring for a PC4216. Haven't tried the dust collector yet. Things came in two shipments, got the jig yesterday and the dust collector today.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

I was having the same problem with the nut coming off until I started using the lock washer that came with a set of bushings I got from Harbor Frieght. Been looking for just the lock washer, but haven't found a souce yet.
Harry


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Old_Chipper said:


> I was having the same problem with the nut coming off until I started using the lock washer that came with a set of bushings I got from Harbor Frieght. Been looking for just the lock washer, but haven't found a souce yet.
> Harry


Part of my problem was stuffing a 1/2" dovetail down a 5/16" bushing, didn't have the finger room to get the thing good and tight. Ordered some bits with a slightly longer shank. Don't know why a rub collar wouldn't work as well as a bushing for this.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Well, Rockler managed to seperate me from some more money. Came up with their Dovetail jig, dust collector and free shipping for $119 pushed me over the edge. Been wanting one for a long time. :dance3:
> Took me about 3 hours to figure out how to set the thing up, I've never done dovetails before. Results were pretty decent though considering I was testing it on BC plywood so we had some tearout. Most of the time was spent trying to decode the instructions. They managed to cram about two paragraphs of useful information into 8 pages. It covered the background with so much detail the foreground went underground.
> Also spent about an hour fussing with their "highly touted 8mm shank bits with adapter bushing". The first time I put it together the bushing dropped to the bottom of the collett and jammed it. :fie:Took about half an hour of judicious tapping with a small hammer and VERY dull chisel to free it.  All this acompanied by some colorful rhetoric about Mr Rocklers family tree and lineage in general. I dug a 14 degree dovetail bit out of one of my starter kits. Also had some close encounters with Harry's "bloody brass bushings". Had to tighten the thing up after every joint. Think I'll stick with the steel ones that came with the router. At least until I can figure something else out. I like the idea of one piece bushings but do you need a centering pin for each?
> Other than that I am happy with it, at least until I feel flush enough to spring for a PC4216. Haven't tried the dust collector yet. Things came in two shipments, got the jig yesterday and the dust collector today.


There is a nice presentation by the guys at Woodsmith on dovetail jigs. Go to Woodworking Online and search the podcasts. They focus on the PC4212 but maybe you can find something useful.

For brass bushings, go to the hardware store and search in the plumbing department for a wavy washer. These help keep the brass bushings screwed down. 

And you might also want to search around for a baseplate centering jig. Not having the bit in the center of the bushing (assuming the Rockler jig uses a bushing, not a bearing) will play havoc with the fit.


----------

